# renting properties - do we need to make an appointment to attend the inspection days?



## LittlePeg (Aug 11, 2009)

hey everyone 

just starting to look at rental properties. this may sound like a stupid question, but when they say open for inspection between 5.30 and 6.00 pm do we just turn up or do we need to ring to say we want to view the property?

thanks!! 
LP x


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes you simply turn up. 

Depending on how good the real estate agent is, they will take your contact details then (we have viewed properties without the real estate agent even talking to us!).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Be punctual, agent is sometimes a few mins late, but for the more wanted properties theres a scrum.



LittlePeg said:


> hey everyone
> 
> just starting to look at rental properties. this may sound like a stupid question, but when they say open for inspection between 5.30 and 6.00 pm do we just turn up or do we need to ring to say we want to view the property?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, generally a free-for-all. We tended to go in the last 10-15 minutes or so then most of the others had looked around the house and then left.

Dolly


----------



## LittlePeg (Aug 11, 2009)

Great. Thanks for the advice! I'm a bit nervous about it. I'm envisaging having a rubgy tackle over an apartment!! I might start training for it now.... ha ha 

LP x


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It happens for the more affordable units, I last rented (2) yrs ago and a big push for me to buy (even though it's more expensive per month) was an inspection I went to. Unit was nothing special, 2 bedrooms, 30 yrs old, decent condition, but no less than 30 people to view and Real Estate Agent had to queue people so everybody could have a look. 

No pushing and shoving, but I knew it would take alot of applications before I found something, so that's when I started to look to buy.



LittlePeg said:


> Great. Thanks for the advice! I'm a bit nervous about it. I'm envisaging having a rubgy tackle over an apartment!! I might start training for it now.... ha ha
> 
> LP x


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Umm can you secure it on the spot, i.e. put in the bond (deposit?) and sign the papers if you really love it?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, usually you need to fill in the application and the agent then asks the owner if all is approved. Usually there is more than one applicant.



riversandlakes said:


> Umm can you secure it on the spot, i.e. put in the bond (deposit?) and sign the papers if you really love it?


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

We recently did the rental search in the eastern suburbs around Melbourne and there were only a couple of apartments that had that many people at the showings. We found the best way to get a good chance at an apartment was to go around and see which were available for appointment or which had 'keys in office' to vew (you show ID and leave deposit and they just give you the key for an hour). Being new to town, my partner was working and I was looking so we included a cover letter and references from my old landlords with our applications. I also incuded e-mail addresses for my overseas references (they checked) as it was the easiest way to get in touch. Ended up getting a great place in a great spot for a really affordable price!


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Have all your paperwork ready to lodge on the spot. Most agents have their application form available online.

To put yourself ahead in the queue, offer to pay a few months rent cash upfront. That is what I had to do when I first moved back to Australia and didn't have any references or a job.

You have to be organised if you want to secure a place quickly.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The main reason to do this is the undersupply of units that has been going on for at least 3 yrs now. When I came 6 yrs ago it was easier and I had to supply my paperwork (i.e. employment contract as a reference) but no extra rent payments. In those days rental supply was about 5% vacancy (2003). Now in many places rental vacancy is < 3% and this has led to alot of applications for very few places.

No State is caught up or has a plan that shows it will catch up such that rental vacancy rates will become better (> 5% again).

This means undersupply will continue for the coming years and affect all renters
Rents will continue to grow in coming years (level in a bad economy, increasing in good economy years). 



april said:


> Have all your paperwork ready to lodge on the spot. Most agents have their application form available online.
> 
> To put yourself ahead in the queue, offer to pay a few months rent cash upfront. That is what I had to do when I first moved back to Australia and didn't have any references or a job.
> 
> You have to be organised if you want to secure a place quickly.


----------

